# OMG I just found out I have a balanced translocation (??) of chromosome 10



## hibiscus07

...which is why I've had 2 miscarriages. I can't freaking believe it.
My Nurse Practitioner said this is only the 2nd time she's seen it in her 15 yr career.

The other patient she had with it kept trying to get pregnant until one just stuck, total crapshoot. It worked but that's a lot to go through. Especially if a screwed-up embryo sticks and I end up needing a late-term abortion. Seems risky. I could do that, or we could go the IVF route and do pre-implantation genetic testing. Either way, we're going to a genetic counselor now. Sweet lord...

It's super rare and, of course, it has to be me that has it. This sucks. But at least I know it wasn't anything I did or didn't do to cause the MCs.

Is there anyone else here that has anecdotal success stories of people dealing with this??
Thanks, gals...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Its not that rare you no... i have a BT of 22 which is now attached to 2.. im going down the PGD route. Youl need to see a genetics counseller which will assess your case and see if PGD can help you ( as some places havent seen certain translocations) then theyl ask you what you want to do explain it all, tell you your % and then refer you to a clinic...

also the chances of a bad one sticking is unlikely as they end in miscarriage.. the translocation can get passed on but as long as everything is there it wont cause a problem but you could experiance 30 before it happens where PGD finds the egg


----------



## brumbar

Wow... I had to google it to figure out what you're on about....Hope next one is lucky! X


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

My hubby has a balanced translocation of the 13/14 chromasones. We have had a few mc's and we have a healthy 3 year old. Im now 8 weeks preg and awaiting cvs testing with this one at 11-13 weeks. For us the chance of patau syndrome is 25%, a carrier 50% and a child with neither is 25%, my daughter was in the 25% and is not a carrier and has healthy chromasones. It took us 2 years to get pregnant the 1st time, to loose it at 13 weeks, we didnt have the baby tested to see if it died of this as if it didnt we would have been paranoid that the next one would have it. I think you can have some sort of ivf but for us this wasnt an option becos of the finantial situation so we have just tried to get preg and if i mc then it most prob was poorley. We are lucky to have out daughter so know we are ok getting preg and carrying to term, its just that first bit upto the cvs test. If you want o chat etc private message me. x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

XxXBubsXxX said:


> My hubby has a balanced translocation of the 13/14 chromasones. We have had a few mc's and we have a healthy 3 year old. Im now 8 weeks preg and awaiting cvs testing with this one at 11-13 weeks. For us the chance of patau syndrome is 25%, a carrier 50% and a child with neither is 25%, my daughter was in the 25% and is not a carrier and has healthy chromasones. It took us 2 years to get pregnant the 1st time, to loose it at 13 weeks, we didnt have the baby tested to see if it died of this as if it didnt we would have been paranoid that the next one would have it. I think you can have some sort of ivf but for us this wasnt an option becos of the finantial situation so we have just tried to get preg and if i mc then it most prob was poorley. We are lucky to have out daughter so know we are ok getting preg and carrying to term, its just that first bit upto the cvs test. If you want o chat etc private message me. x

i was strongly advised against TTC without help.. shows how diff dr's can be doesnt it. :)


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

Apparently it does depend on who is the carrier, my sis in law also cariers the translocation and past it on and had a child with patau syndrome last year who passed away shortly after birth but chose not to be tested at all so didnt know he had it. We respect that but we would always choose the cvs testing, we cant afford ivf and the doctors have never told us not to ttc without help. Doctors are different whereever you are, when we have had mcs, the hos have said wait 6 months and the docs 1 month so who knows!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

XxXBubsXxX said:


> My hubby has a balanced translocation of the 13/14 chromasones. We have had a few mc's and we have a healthy 3 year old. Im now 8 weeks preg and awaiting cvs testing with this one at 11-13 weeks. For us the chance of patau syndrome is 25%, a carrier 50% and a child with neither is 25%, my daughter was in the 25% and is not a carrier and has healthy chromasones. It took us 2 years to get pregnant the 1st time, to loose it at 13 weeks, we didnt have the baby tested to see if it died of this as if it didnt we would have been paranoid that the next one would have it. I think you can have some sort of ivf but for us this wasnt an option becos of the finantial situation so we have just tried to get preg and if i mc then it most prob was poorley. We are lucky to have out daughter so know we are ok getting preg and carrying to term, its just that first bit upto the cvs test. If you want o chat etc private message me. x

Thanks for all that info. I'm just starting to read about all this today. Still kind of in shock. We'll have to see what the genetics person says to do, but if there's no risk of carrying a screwy embryo to term, I think we might also try the route of just to keep trying until a good one sticks. We certainly can't afford IVF either. My insurance doesn't cover it, but apparently I can get a supplemental insurance in Massachusetts that will cover it. I'd rather not go down that route, if we can help it though.
Thanks :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im the carrier and i was told the chances of problems if you ever catch a egg on your own was practically nil and if it does have a severe problem then its more likely to a freak accident than something inherited. BUT you have to catch that egg.. I think if the woman carries it, its harder as theres only one egg with sperm theres loads.. Iv studied this untill iv gone mad.. had a year to let it sink in, im having NHS funded treatment for mine as my translocation stops the heart and growth at same time every time.. :(


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

Yep we were told it effects the female carrier worse too. My sis in law who is also a carrier has two healthy girls, one not a carrier and the other she doesnt know and she lost one when he was 3 days old. Theres always hope. We have a fairly common translocation. i think its one of the top 3 most common after down syndrome (trisomy21) and i think edwards syndrome (trisomy 18) is under patau syndrome (trisomy 13). I wish luck to anyone with these horrible things, they are a cloud lingering over our heads. x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

dont i no it.. ask any of the girls on here what iv been threw in the last year and half.. kinda drags out over here you see.. :(


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

Im pretty new to this site tracie87 so i dont know your story but believe me i wish you all the luck in the world and anyone else with these f-ing horrible translocations. When i was tested wit hmy daughter and the results were a female with normal chromasones i was so paranoid they had not taken a piece of her placenta and had instead taken a part of me as in VERY rare cases it happens, i bought nothing for her and she came early (typical). I tell you what i hate... people keep asking me why she is 4 in april and we dont have anymore kids, if i was to sit down and tell them out problems everytime someone asks i would NEVER get anything done, people just expect people to have loads of kids one after another but its not that simple. I tell you one thing thou... you guys will love them long awaited children more than anything and wont take them for granted like alot of people do. You will cherish them every minute of the day and when you are tired and they are winding you up and you want to shout you will think back to all the time you longed for them and that impatience will dissolve. x


----------



## Meli

Hi there... I know it is difficult to hear the news of a chromossome abnormality... My DH has an inversion, which is a bit different from translocation. We have been TTC since Jan 08, with one mc in June 08 and possibly another in Jan 09. We are going for PGD. I am in the US and the only clinic that would be able to offer us PGD is one in Chicago, Reproductive Genetics Institue (RGI). That's because PGD for inversion requires more technology than for translocation. PGD was actually developed in their labs. You can get a free consultation with their genetic counselers over the phone. For female translacation they can test the polar body of the egg, so even before fertilization they already know whether the egg carries the translocation or not.

Hugs!


----------



## hibiscus07

Meli said:


> Hi there... I know it is difficult to hear the news of a chromossome abnormality... My DH has an inversion, which is a bit different from translocation. We have been TTC since Jan 08, with one mc in June 08 and possibly another in Jan 09. We are going for PGD. I am in the US and the only clinic that would be able to offer us PGD is one in Chicago, Reproductive Genetics Institue (RGI). That's because PGD for inversion requires more technology than for translocation. PGD was actually developed in their labs. You can get a free consultation with their genetic counselers over the phone. For female translacation they can test the polar body of the egg, so even before fertilization they already know whether the egg carries the translocation or not.
> 
> Hugs!

Actually, my nurse practitioner was using interchangeable terminology, but she said specifically that we have a pericentric inversion of Chromosome 10. I haven't been able to find any information at all about this particular issue wrt Chromosome #10.


----------



## Jane1972

hibiscus07 said:


> ...which is why I've had 2 miscarriages. I can't freaking believe it.
> My Nurse Practitioner said this is only the 2nd time she's seen it in her 15 yr career.
> 
> The other patient she had with it kept trying to get pregnant until one just stuck, total crapshoot. It worked but that's a lot to go through. Especially if a screwed-up embryo sticks and I end up needing a late-term abortion. Seems risky. I could do that, or we could go the IVF route and do pre-implantation genetic testing. Either way, we're going to a genetic counselor now. Sweet lord...
> 
> It's super rare and, of course, it has to be me that has it. This sucks. But at least I know it wasn't anything I did or didn't do to cause the MCs.
> 
> Is there anyone else here that has anecdotal success stories of people dealing with this??
> Thanks, gals...

Hi
Sorry to hear your news but please don't feel alone.
I also have a balanced translocation (4/11) as has my brother. I think different translocations have different complications. Ours was at 1st explained as 25% = M/C
25%= Severe Disability
25%= Normal
25% = With Balanced translocation.
But then they said as it was quite a big chunk of info the chance of having a baby with severe disability were slim as would M/C.
This was all explained with pictures which made it easier to understand, if you would like more info I can scan the pictures next week when I'm at work.
Both my SIL & I have had several M/C but she had a lovely boy 4 years ago naturally & I'm having PGD at the moment. 
So its not the end of your dream just a little diversion on your way.
If you need to chat please feel free to PM me.
TC Jane


----------



## Meli

if the nurse said you have a pericentric inversion of chromossome 10, then that is different than a translocation. The main implication from an inversion vs. a translocation is that it more unlikely for an individual with inversion to give birth to a baby that has unbalanced chromosome, than it is for an individual with translocation. The other difference is that most places do PGD for translocation, but not inversion. Like I said in my previous post, only RGI in Chicago had the technology to do PGD for inversion (I looked in 2 other labs).

There is this genetics book that talks about inversion (pages 242-244)

https://books.google.com/books?id=8...=result&resnum=1#v=onepage&q=inversion&f=true


----------



## hibiscus07

Meli said:


> if the nurse said you have a pericentric inversion of chromossome 10, then that is different than a translocation. The main implication from an inversion vs. a translocation is that it more unlikely for an individual with inversion to give birth to a baby that has unbalanced chromosome, than it is for an individual with translocation. The other difference is that most places do PGD for translocation, but not inversion. Like I said in my previous post, only RGI in Chicago had the technology to do PGD for inversion (I looked in 2 other labs).
> 
> There is this genetics book that talks about inversion (pages 242-244)
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=8...=result&resnum=1#v=onepage&q=inversion&f=true

I've found some really interesting info today.
She just faxed me the full result and it's a pericentric inversion of chromosome 10 w (p11.2q21.2), which is apparently widely recognized as common in people on Northern European descent with no apparent associated reproductive issues or defects. There are two papers available that suggest it is completely innocuous (keeping my fingers crossed!). Here's one (i had to purchase it, but the abstract is free): https://www.springerlink.com/content/kywpcw2qdpyjk9d1/ 

So, it's possible my two MCs were total coincidene (or I have another issue..ugh).

We'll see what the genetics counselor says. Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## Jane1972

Forgot to say I was the one with the translocation & I felt really guilty esp after the 1st M/c we had after we knew about the translocation my husband was so gutted. I was lucky that I had my brother to talk to, I hope that your husband can talk to someone also. x


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Do any of you know if these kinds of chromasonal issues are passed down from family only? Like hereditary or can you randomly get it? My DH was sent in for chromasone testing cause of his low sperm counts, I seriously doubt anything is wrong as no one in his family has ever had this issue. They are testing him for XXY syndome otherwise known as Klienfelder's syndrom but he has no symptoms so like i said I am doubtful. Also testing him for cystic fibrosis as a carrier and a few other things.


----------



## Jane1972

Kelly9 said:


> Do any of you know if these kinds of chromasonal issues are passed down from family only? Like hereditary or can you randomly get it? My DH was sent in for chromasone testing cause of his low sperm counts, I seriously doubt anything is wrong as no one in his family has ever had this issue. They are testing him for XXY syndome otherwise known as Klienfelder's syndrom but he has no symptoms so like i said I am doubtful. Also testing him for cystic fibrosis as a carrier and a few other things.

Mine had a genetic link both me & my brother have it. My other brother & sister didn't want to test(one has 5, one has 3 children) although this doesn't mean they have the translocation. Not sure where it came from as my parents didn't want to test & they both come from large familys dad one of 12 mum one of 7. Before I got tested genetics said to my brother it can sometimes happen ramdomly. I hope the tests go ok, they are probaly just crossing the t's & dotting the i's andnot suspecting to find anything.

Hope this helps & good luck hun


----------



## MrsEshaw

hibiscus07 said:


> XxXBubsXxX said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has a balanced translocation of the 13/14 chromasones. We have had a few mc's and we have a healthy 3 year old. Im now 8 weeks preg and awaiting cvs testing with this one at 11-13 weeks. For us the chance of patau syndrome is 25%, a carrier 50% and a child with neither is 25%, my daughter was in the 25% and is not a carrier and has healthy chromasones. It took us 2 years to get pregnant the 1st time, to loose it at 13 weeks, we didnt have the baby tested to see if it died of this as if it didnt we would have been paranoid that the next one would have it. I think you can have some sort of ivf but for us this wasnt an option becos of the finantial situation so we have just tried to get preg and if i mc then it most prob was poorley. We are lucky to have out daughter so know we are ok getting preg and carrying to term, its just that first bit upto the cvs test. If you want o chat etc private message me. x
> 
> Thanks for all that info. I'm just starting to read about all this today. Still kind of in shock. We'll have to see what the genetics person says to do, but if there's no risk of carrying a screwy embryo to term, I think we might also try the route of just to keep trying until a good one sticks. We certainly can't afford IVF either. My insurance doesn't cover it, but apparently I can get a supplemental insurance in Massachusetts that will cover it. I'd rather not go down that route, if we can help it though.
> Thanks :)Click to expand...

Hibiscus,
In Massachusetts the law requires your insurance to have infertility coverage, this includes IVF and PGD!!! I beleive MA is the only state that has state mandated infertility coverage.
I have a balanced trans too, and it's ALL covered.


----------



## hibiscus07

MrsEshaw said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XxXBubsXxX said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has a balanced translocation of the 13/14 chromasones. We have had a few mc's and we have a healthy 3 year old. Im now 8 weeks preg and awaiting cvs testing with this one at 11-13 weeks. For us the chance of patau syndrome is 25%, a carrier 50% and a child with neither is 25%, my daughter was in the 25% and is not a carrier and has healthy chromasones. It took us 2 years to get pregnant the 1st time, to loose it at 13 weeks, we didnt have the baby tested to see if it died of this as if it didnt we would have been paranoid that the next one would have it. I think you can have some sort of ivf but for us this wasnt an option becos of the finantial situation so we have just tried to get preg and if i mc then it most prob was poorley. We are lucky to have out daughter so know we are ok getting preg and carrying to term, its just that first bit upto the cvs test. If you want o chat etc private message me. x
> 
> Thanks for all that info. I'm just starting to read about all this today. Still kind of in shock. We'll have to see what the genetics person says to do, but if there's no risk of carrying a screwy embryo to term, I think we might also try the route of just to keep trying until a good one sticks. We certainly can't afford IVF either. My insurance doesn't cover it, but apparently I can get a supplemental insurance in Massachusetts that will cover it. I'd rather not go down that route, if we can help it though.
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hibiscus,
> In Massachusetts the law requires your insurance to have infertility coverage, this includes IVF and PGD!!! I beleive MA is the only state that has state mandated infertility coverage.
> I have a balanced trans too, and it's ALL covered.Click to expand...

I know and here's the catch for me. My company is based in Virginia so I have their group insurance! Ugh! My OB/GYN told me that I could buy BCBS coverage in MA temporarily, just to get coverage for IVF, if needed but that would be about $600 a month. It's still probably much cheaper than the IVF out of pocket.

Have you done IVF yet? Any luck with PGD?
We have our genetics counseling appt 10/5 at Beth Israel and I'm not sure what to expect. Hopefully, they tell us that we can still potentially conceive naturally. We shall see...


----------



## MrsEshaw

I have a balanced trans too 13/10. Mine is technically a deletion/insertion. Part of my 13th chrom is missing a segment, and that segment is inserted on to my 10th chromosome.

We found out about this when my 4 month old son was diagnosed with cancer. He has retinoblastoma in both his eyes. They did a karyotype on him to find out what was going on, and turns out the little guy is missing part of his 13th chromosome, thanks to me. He has an unbalanced translocation (13q deletion syndrome).

So then my husband and I were tested and that's how we learned about my balanced translocation.

Needless to say, we'll be going IVF with PGD as soon as the little guy is done breastfeeding. We love our little guy so much and don't want to have another child suffer like he has. He had chemo and radiation all before his first birthday. Noah is doing well now!


----------



## MrsEshaw

Can you get on your husbands insurance? You could look into getting MassHealth. Perhaps it would be cheaper than BCBS. But, $600 a month is not bad considering IVF could cost tens of thousands.

We have completed all of the preliminary stuff for IVF (at Brigham), we're ready to begin the injections as soon as I can get Noah weaned. The problem is that he won't give it up! He's 16 months old now...so it's TIME!
I just turned 28, so I do have time on my side and am thankful for that. But, my reproductive endocrinologist said that it could take a long time until I become pregnant (with a healthy balanced embro)...as is the case with female translocation carriers.


----------



## MrsEshaw

Can you get on your husbands insurance? You could look into getting MassHealth. Perhaps it would be cheaper than BCBS. But, $600 a month is not bad considering IVF could cost tens of thousands.

We have completed all of the preliminary stuff for IVF (at Brigham), we're ready to begin the injections as soon as I can get Noah weaned. The problem is that he won't give it up! He's 16 months old now...so it's TIME!
I just turned 28, so I do have time on my side and am thankful for that. But, my reproductive endocrinologist said that it could take a long time until I become pregnant (with a healthy balanced embro)...as is the case with female translocation carriers.


----------



## MrsEshaw

hibiscus07 said:


> MrsEshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XxXBubsXxX said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has a balanced translocation of the 13/14 chromasones. We have had a few mc's and we have a healthy 3 year old. Im now 8 weeks preg and awaiting cvs testing with this one at 11-13 weeks. For us the chance of patau syndrome is 25%, a carrier 50% and a child with neither is 25%, my daughter was in the 25% and is not a carrier and has healthy chromasones. It took us 2 years to get pregnant the 1st time, to loose it at 13 weeks, we didnt have the baby tested to see if it died of this as if it didnt we would have been paranoid that the next one would have it. I think you can have some sort of ivf but for us this wasnt an option becos of the finantial situation so we have just tried to get preg and if i mc then it most prob was poorley. We are lucky to have out daughter so know we are ok getting preg and carrying to term, its just that first bit upto the cvs test. If you want o chat etc private message me. x
> 
> Thanks for all that info. I'm just starting to read about all this today. Still kind of in shock. We'll have to see what the genetics person says to do, but if there's no risk of carrying a screwy embryo to term, I think we might also try the route of just to keep trying until a good one sticks. We certainly can't afford IVF either. My insurance doesn't cover it, but apparently I can get a supplemental insurance in Massachusetts that will cover it. I'd rather not go down that route, if we can help it though.
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hibiscus,
> In Massachusetts the law requires your insurance to have infertility coverage, this includes IVF and PGD!!! I beleive MA is the only state that has state mandated infertility coverage.
> I have a balanced trans too, and it's ALL covered.Click to expand...
> 
> I know and here's the catch for me. My company is based in Virginia so I have their group insurance! Ugh! My OB/GYN told me that I could buy BCBS coverage in MA temporarily, just to get coverage for IVF, if needed but that would be about $600 a month. It's still probably much cheaper than the IVF out of pocket.
> 
> Have you done IVF yet? Any luck with PGD?
> We have our genetics counseling appt 10/5 at Beth Israel and I'm not sure what to expect. Hopefully, they tell us that we can still potentially conceive naturally. We shall see...Click to expand...

Can you get on your husbands insurance? You could look into getting MassHealth. Perhaps it would be cheaper than BCBS. But, $600 a month is not bad considering IVF could cost tens of thousands.

We have completed all of the preliminary stuff for IVF (at Brigham), we're ready to begin the injections as soon as I can get Noah weaned. The problem is that he won't give it up! He's 16 months old now...so it's TIME!
I just turned 28, so I do have time on my side and am thankful for that. But, my reproductive endocrinologist said that it could take a long time until I become pregnant (with a healthy balanced embro)...as is the case with female translocation carriers.


----------



## MrsEshaw

sorry i posted 3 times!!! trying to figure this site out.


----------



## janierose

Did you do IVF with PGD? I am looking for positive outcomes with it. Still remaining hopeful


----------



## janierose

I have had a rough go of things.
Dec 09-chemical pregnancy with Clomid
March 10- #1 IVF Cycle -Misc at 7 weeks and found out about my BT of 5 and 18 from the d and e
IVF #2 August 2010-4 follies and 2 were fertilized. Chem. pregnancy
IVF #3 Nov. 2010- transferred 6, 1 stuck. Amnio at 18 wks but terminted due to unbalanced translocation

IVF#4 with PGD- In May/June. Hope this works and brings us angels!


----------



## MrsEshaw

janie,
i did ivf/pgd in january. of the 4 embroys tested all were abnormal. (we had 11 embryos but the lab screwed up and we lost some. they are giving us a free cycle to make up for it).
I actually start my shots tonight.

i know of a lady who had success w/pgd for her translocation.


----------



## Jane1972

Hi
I am very lucky & I am 32weeks preg after IVF with ICIS & PGD. I had 18 eggs collected, only 5 fertilised & only 3 were of good quaility & only 1 wasn't affected with my translocation, so 1 was transfered. Before this I had 5 MC so I know how lucky I am for this to work first time for me, I am not sure I would have been able to cope having to do it all again, I really respect you ladies & wish you all the best in your forthcoming treatments. I should also mention that I had a son 16 years ago before I knew I had this translocation & he is a perfect healthy & happy young man now although not sure if he has a balanced translocation or not.
Jane.xx


----------



## MrsEshaw

janierose said:


> I have had a rough go of things.
> Dec 09-chemical pregnancy with Clomid
> March 10- #1 IVF Cycle -Misc at 7 weeks and found out about my BT of 5 and 18 from the d and e
> IVF #2 August 2010-4 follies and 2 were fertilized. Chem. pregnancy
> IVF #3 Nov. 2010- transferred 6, 1 stuck. Amnio at 18 wks but terminted due to unbalanced translocation
> 
> IVF#4 with PGD- In May/June. Hope this works and brings us angels!

Janie, I see that you live in Boston too! Where are you doing your IVF at? I'm at brigham and womens.

Jane!!! Congratulations. Your story gives me hope. I was just crushed when there were no normal embryos last cycle. I hope this cycle is the one. I agree the process is miserable.


----------



## janierose

I am sorry that you had to go through all that an nothing was transferred. I am also at the brigham and I do believe that I am in good hands. I spoke to a women who did 7 IVF/PGD cycles but she has 2 healthy babies.
How many cycles did your friend go through before she had a healthy baby?


----------



## janierose

How many cycles have you done? This May will be the first cycle doing PGD with IVF and we are only looking for the translocation. I am also going to do a CVS. I cant wait until i am 16 weeks...it is torture.


----------



## MrsEshaw

Janie,
my Re is dr fox. who do you see there? 
This is my 2nd cycle.
The lady i referred to I don't personally know. Dr fox told me about her. she did ivf/pgd 3x and is now 30 weeks pregnant.

I have a son, who has 13q deletion (i didn't know i had the translocation until our son was diagnosed w/his chromosome problem). so some of those abnormal embryos do make it to birth! I love my son, he is a gift from God...but a "normal" kid would be nice too.


----------



## janierose

I have dr fox also. I really like her. I am just waiting for my period because I had a d and e in March, I was 20 weeks pregnant. It was very traumatic. but, I am very anxious to get my period so then I can start the next cycle in Mayish.


----------



## janierose

Have you started the shots yet?


----------



## MrsEshaw

Janie,
I started the shots on Wednesday night.

How ironic about Dr. Fox, I like her too. She mentioned that she had another translocation patient, it's probably you!
I'm sorry for everything you went through in March. I hope your period comes quickly so you can start again ASAP. I really hope this works for us. I feel like we've been through enough and deserve it!


----------



## janierose

I really hope that this works for us too!! I would love to hear how you are doing if that is ok. And, I will keep you posted with my progress too. what protocol are you doing? Dr Fox told me that I am on the most aggressive, when I start. Once Once I get my period I then take the pill for a few days, then lupron in the am and pm. I dont remember the gonal g and menopur doses because it was in October but I think it was 4 vials of menopur and 300 gonal f.


----------



## janierose

I would be more than happy to give you my personal e mail:flower:


----------



## MrsEshaw

janie,
i sent you a private message.


----------



## janierose

I got it, thank you! I just sent you an e mail.


----------



## Mealz

I also have just been diagnosed with trans-location of chromosomes 2 and 5 - its a tricky situation because we don't know if we will be able to have children yet! We are meeting with a genetics specialist on Monday to find out - I hope they have some answers!! Fingers crossed!!
Its good to hear others success stories - thanks for posting!! :flower:


----------



## padbrat

I have a translocated chromosome too...

I was orginally diagnosed with Turners Syndrome and told I would never have kids... roll on many years and a random test showed I had an underactive thyroid, went on pills and 6 months later was pregnant... 2 m/c later and I am now pregnant for the 3rd time and finally am seeing a Genetic Consultant and he has said I don't have Turners I have a translocated Chromosome.

One of my X's is missing a piece and a bit of inert Y had attached to it where it is missing... They say that my options are:

female - normal
female - like me, small, blood and lung problems and carries dodgy chromosome 
male - normal
male - severe learning difficulties (autisim), skin problems, poss eye problems 

But are adamant that it is not this bad X that is causing the m/c's

All I know is it looks like I will m/c this one too (2 scans so far, both not good).. so something must be wrong!


----------



## Mealz

Well the specialist has said we have a 90% chance of having a healthy baby, so we are very relieved!!! Just need to get pregnant again now! Although there is still the waiting for 12 weeks before we will know for sure if the baby is ok. I think we can handle it! Fingers Crossed! :flower:


----------



## Jane1972

Mealz said:


> Well the specialist has said we have a 90% chance of having a healthy baby, so we are very relieved!!! Just need to get pregnant again now! Although there is still the waiting for 12 weeks before we will know for sure if the baby is ok. I think we can handle it! Fingers Crossed! :flower:


Wow they are fantastic odds for a translocation. Will have my fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## jillbaby

Mrs. Eshaw and janie, 

I have a balanced translocation of y 13-14th chromosomes, which I inherited from my mom. To date, I have had 3 natural MC's and 2 IVF/PGD cycles. I have O children! 
I am 29 years old and have no problem getting pregnant, but I have an issue with my eggs. I just finished my 2nd IVF/PGD cycle at Brigham and women's, and I,m really disappointed with my experience. I wanted to see if you ladies had any success with your IVf/ PGD cycles? Did you also do ICSI? 
My reason for asking is that my 1st IVF/PGD cycle ICSI was highly recommended to ensure that more eggs fertilized. I produced 33 eggs, 20 fertlized and 4 were healthy. I put back 2 and ended up with a chemical pregnancy. 
My experience with B and Women's was alot different ,I produced 24 eggs, 9 fertlized and 0 were healhty. I am so upset that even though we signed off to do ICSI if need be. They did not do it, and we only ended up with 9 egg for the PGD testing. They cancelled our ET. 
I was just curious to what your experiences were and how your cycles went.
I am sorry that this is an issue for us ladies, and I hope you have both had luck.
thanks.


----------



## MrsEshaw

Jill,
I am so sorry that you have had such a rough time.

Janie and I have too. It's not fun!
Neither of us is pregnant yet, I did 3 cycles, and Janie has done I think 4 now.

We both left Brigham and Women's they are terrible. It's a long story as to what happened with me, so i'll not go into it. 

You should go to Boston IVF and see Dr. Raley ASAP. He is amazing!


----------



## maaybe2010

Can I ask you ladies how you got tested . . . ?

I have only had one miscarriage but do not want to go ahead with IVF without having any tests to show that there was or wasn't a casue for the miscarriage.

:flower: x x x x


----------



## MrsEshaw

i got tested after having a son born with unbalanced chromosomes. he is doing well now, but his life has been quite rough medically.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:

I wish your son and family the best O:)

x x x x x x


----------



## batterec

I was just reading through this thread and thought that I would post with some relatively happy news to give those with balanced translocations hope. 

I just discovered that I have a balanced recipricol translocation of 2 and 7. I have no learning problems or apparent physical abnormalities. I have been pregnant 3 times and have delivered 2 completely healthy little boys. I am currently pregnant with a little girl and, because a single umbilical chord artery (SUA) was discovered at my 18 week ultrasound, I had an amnio (something I had not had before). The amnio revealed that the baby had a balanced translocation of 2 and seven. 2 weeks and more genetic testing later, I learned that I have the same balanced translocation. I am hopeful that this pregnancy will result in the birth of a little girl who, like me, has no health or mental issues. Outside of the SUA, there appears to be no problems with the child (SUA is commonly related to in utero growth ******ation which results in a need for early delivery. It is considered a "soft genetic marker")

Therefore, I stand as proof that, at a minumum, someone with a blanced translocation can naturally conceive - in their 30s, mind you - 2 healthy children and one hopefully healthy child. (I had not miscarraiges) Knowing that I have this translocation, I might opt for a non-natural conception in the future but... at least I know it can turn out positively -- that might offer some solice to those who posted and could not afford or did not have access to IVF, etc.

For what it is worth: Below is the information I have been given by my genetic counselor -- I cannot vouche for its accuracy except that many of the statistics seem to be replicated in literature found on the internet and in a genetic counseling book I was able to check out at the local univeristy library:

* 1 in 625 people have a balanced translocation
* Having a blanced translocation increases the risk of having a child with an unbalanced translocation 
* A healthy adult with a balanced translocation - male or femail - is at greater risk of producing offspring that end in miscarraige
* If the woman has a balanced translocation there is a greater chance that the baby will have an unbalanced translocation as opposed to if it is the man with the balanced translocation
* All children of someone with a balanced translocation should be tested even if they appear to be fine because they are at greater risk of, in the future, having children with unbalanced translocations.
* If you have a balanced translocation, your children do not necessarily inherit it 
* If a child has a de novo balanced translocation there is approximatley a 6% chance of there being something "wrong" with the child -- that something can be as minor as a slighty short pinky to as major as mental ******ation and severe physical deformity
* a child with the same balanced translocation as its parents has a much smaller risk (2%, I think she said) of having anything be "wrong" with it
* Unbalanced translocations are at much greater risk of sever physical or mental problems.

I hope that this information is at least a little helpful. I know that I found this whole process very scary and am keeping my fingers crossed that my little girl will not have any adverse effects from the balanced translocation she has apparently inhereted from me. 

Best of luck to you all...


----------



## brillbride

just adding myself

just been diagnosed with a translocation of chromosome 8 and 11..... after 3 MC's

ICSI and PGD is whats recommended, after trying naturally for some time


----------



## Krisbalanced

1 in 84 people have this. Mine are the 7 and 11. Don't loose hope. I had four pregnancies and two live births. My boys are ten and seven. Just hang in there. You can do a lot if tests early in pregnancy to see if it is unbalanced. 
Good luck to you and keep the faith!


----------



## padbrat

Mine is a translocation in one of my X chromosomes... the possible cause of all 6, but def at least 2 of my losses.


----------

